# The Hobbit - Misty Mountains Cold - Elena House



## arts

I am so excited to see The Hobbit movie next month! I just had to add a soprano voice to the Dwarves in the theme song, Misty Mountains cold. I think I've watched the Hobbit movie trailer a hundred times. The long name is "Over The Misty Mountains Cold".

Please check out my "May it Be" video from the "Lord of the Rings". It's on my Youtube channel.

Thank you!

~Elena~


----------



## Vaneyes

I've been informed that I must accompany my wife to this newest spectacle...as I did for the entire LOTR.


----------



## Ravndal

Damn. That lizard looked vicious. It even blew flames.


----------



## Ramako

arts said:


> I am so excited to see The Hobbit movie next month! I just had to add a soprano voice to the Dwarves in the theme song, Misty Mountains cold. I think I've watched the Hobbit movie trailer a hundred times.


Personally I avoid the trailers etc. They feel too much like spoilers, even though I know the story itself well enough anyway...


----------



## Guest

Thanks Elena.

Heard this played whole on the radio on Sunday, sung by Neil Finn (saw him live in 1978 when he was in Split Enz with his bro Tim - excellent). Now trying to emulate the low bass, but struggling to do more than growl!

Really looking forward to the release here 14 December - not sure I can wait til 2014 for the finale!


----------



## arts

Here are some photos taken while filming my video.


----------



## arts




----------



## flatbaroque

Just saw the Hobbit. The theme of "misty mountains cold" get repeated and intertwines with the original Lord of the Ring soundtrack. I liked it a lot


----------

